# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Υπάρχει κανείς να μιλήσουμε;

## novia35

Είμαι σε χρόνιο μετατραυματικό στρες και δεν μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω. Συνεβη μετα απο χειρουργείο, δεν ξαναβρήκα τον εαυτό μου μετά. Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει;

----------


## Lemur

Τι χειρουργείο αν επιτρέπεται.

Εστάλη από Nexus 7 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## VALERIAN

> Είμαι σε χρόνιο μετατραυματικό στρες και δεν μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω. Συνεβη μετα απο χειρουργείο, δεν ξαναβρήκα τον εαυτό μου μετά. Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει;


Τι ακριβως εγινε? Ισως εχουμε να σου προσφερουμε καποια γνωμη, καποια βοηθεια.. εχω και εγω εμπειριες με χειρουργιοο και λοιπαα

----------


## amelia1996

Τι συμπτώματα έχεις αν επιτρέπεται? Είσαι καθόλου καλύτερα?

----------

